# Testudo mix



## Nofx (Dec 12, 2010)

I just saw some pictures of a Testudo tortoise that's got different parents. For example a Marginated and a Greek. ( like i said, example..i don't remember  )

So i was wondering. Do you guys have any experience in mixing torts from the Testudo family? Is it possible to mix them with each other.
Egyptian and Herman?

Just ideas flying in my head.


Ok and... if we don't count the Russian tort, even tho they are part of the Testudo family..they are different.



Niko


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 12, 2010)

I've seen and/or heard of hybrids between Marginateds and Greeks, Hermanns and Greeks, Russians and Hermanns. I have never heard of an Egyptian hybridizing with any of the other species in the genus _Testudo_.

Danny


----------



## Nofx (Dec 12, 2010)

Interesting... a Russian and Hermann. The first thing that came into my mind ''woow that must be one hell of a ugly guy'' haha
I wonder, does it have 4 or 5 fingers/nails? Hmm

Tnx for your post, you basically answered my question.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 13, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> I've seen and/or heard of hybrids between Marginateds and Greeks, Hermanns and Greeks, Russians and Hermanns. I have never heard of an Egyptian hybridizing with any of the other species in the genus _Testudo_.
> 
> Danny



I recall, possibly 20 years ago, in a herp. society newsletter, reading of a hybridization project between an Egyptian male and a Greek (presumably of a N. African subspecies) female...the guy in the article also tried once breeding a male Greek to a female Egyptian, but she became fatally egg-bound. 

There were pics of the neophates, but no pics of any adult hybrids, unfortunately.

The gist was that the main problem was the considerable difference in size between the two species, and, specifically, the egg sizes (likely a major issue if the females are Eqyptian)...not really sure why the article's writer thought this was a worth-while effort.


----------



## Nofx (Dec 14, 2010)

Interesting.
Well its logical to have the female to be the bigger. Its like with dogs, you cant have a female chiwawa mate with a german shepherd male. At birth the chiwawa would die..if not even before.
Visaversa yes, the question is if the chiwawa male would be able the hump so high lol.


----------

